#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Hoe zou een Moslim moeten bidden ?

## zorro

De Salaat



Inleiding
Omdat wij erkennen dat de Koran volledig gedetailleerd en compleet is (6:114) krijgen wij van aanhangers van Hadith vaak de vraag gesteld; Ja? Hoe zit het dan met Salaat? Deze vraag wordt gesteld door mensen die Salaat een bepaalde definitie toegekend hebben die niet door de Koran bevestigd wordt. Met een logica die mij ontgaat proberen zij op deze manier te bewijzen dat de Koran niet volledig gedetailleerd en compleet is en dus in feite onwaar is. Immers, de Salaat zoals zij die zien staat niet in de Koran. De verzen die stellen dat de Koran volledig is als leidraad voor de gelovigen zijn volgens deze logica onwaar. Op de een of andere manier claimen deze figuren toch dat de Koran het woord van God is en als gevolg daarvan dat alles wat erin staat waarheid is. Maar zoals gebruikelijk is bij Hadith aanhangers, vormt een door henzelf gecreerde contradictie geen enkele reden om de kwestie kritisch te beschouwen.

Ik zal hier aantonen dat de Salaat wel degelijk compleet weergegeven wordt in de Koran. En als deze verschilt van de Salaat die beschreven wordt door de Hadith, is dat niet een reden om de Salaat van de Koran te verwerpen omdat die incompleet is maar een reden om de Salaat van de Hadith te verwerpen omdat die niet door God is geboden.

Ik heb deze kwestie zo grondig mogelijk onderzocht met de middelen die ik tot mijn beschikking heb en die zijn de volgende; de Koran in het Arabisch en vertalingen in het Engels en Nederlands door verschillende auteurs. Ook heb ik een soort van concordantie, in het Arabisch, gebruikt met alle woorden in de Koran alfabetisch gerangschikt naar wortel. Deze is El-Mu3gam [i] El-Mufahras LiAlfaadil Quran el Kareem van Fouad 3abdul Baaqee. Deze schat aan informatie is voor slechts 25 (!) gulden verkrijgbaar bij Urdu Bazaar op De Clercqstraat in Amsterdam. Tot zover de reclame. Om mijn onderzoek zo goed mogelijk te doen heb ik besloten alles wat ik wist over Salaat overboord te gooien en met een schone lei te beginnen. Op deze manier kan tot zuivere kennis gekomen worden.

Wat goed begrepen moet worden bij het interpreteren van de Koran, is dat wanneer een aya op meerdere manieren genterpreteerd kan worden, die interpretatie genomen moet worden die verder bevestigd wordt door andere ayat en die andere ayat niet tegenspreekt.

In het begin van de tweede Soera wordt Salaat al genoemd:


A L M 
Dat is het boek, waarin geen twijfel is, een leidraad voor de godvrezenden 
die geloven in het verborgene, de Salaat verrichten en geven van wat Wij hen geschonken hebben. [ii] 
De vragen die opkomen met betrekking tot de Salaat zijn; wat is dat dan, hoe verricht ik die en wanneer? Deze vragen zal ik hier beantwoorden aan de hand van de Koran. Daarna zal ik enkele misverstanden over de Salaat aankaarten.

Wat is Salaat?
Het woord Salaat is een afgeleide van de tweede stam van de wortel S. L. W. (Sād Lām Wāw) Een woordenboek zal niet veel helpen om tot een geldige en bruikbare definitie van SLW te komen. Die zal alleen de tweede vorm geven en het vertalen met bidden of Islamitisch gebedsritueel. Bidden betekent het zich (vragend) tot God richten. Deze definitie past niet in alle voorvallen van de SLW wortel [iii] en bovendien past die definitie van het zich (vragend) tot God richten beter bij D3W (Dāl 3ain Wāw). Een betere vertaling voor SLW is binden. De Salaat is de tweede vorm van SLW en heeft in dit geval een betekenis van veroorzaken dat (causatief). Bijvoorbeeld: terugkeren > terugbrengen (RaJa3a > RaJJa3a) De Salaat verrichten betekent dus het veroorzaken van een binding vanuit degene die de Salaat verricht.

Een binding met wie of wat? Met God volgens 108:2 En verricht de Salaat tot je Heer en offer. Waar is deze binding voor? De Koran geeft drie functies van Salaat aan:

2:153 O, jullie die geloven help jezelf met Salaat en geduld. God is met de geduldigen 
20:14 Ik ben God, er is geen god dan Ik. Dien Mij dus en verricht de Salaat om Mij te gedenken. 
29:45 Reciteer hetgeen aan jou van het boek is geopenbaard en verricht de Salaat; de Salaat weerhoudt van het gruwelijke en het verwerpelijke. En het gedenken van God is het grootste. En God weet wat jullie doen. 
Bovenstaande drie functies van Salaat zijn sterk met elkaar verweven. Uit 29:45 valt ook op te maken dat Salaat in feite het reciteren van de Koran is. Wanneer de gelovige de Koran opleest wordt die herinnerd aan en gewezen op wat goed en fout is. Ook gebeurt het gedenken van God dan automatisch. De gelovige die de Salaat verricht maakt een binding met God doordat hij/zij zich veel meer bewust wordt van wat er in de Koran staat, en daardoor ook van de te volgen regels en zijn/haar relatie met God. De Salaat voorkomt dus slechte daden omdat je dan weet welke dat zijn en wat de gevolgen zijn als je ze toch doet. Er zijn nog veel meer dimensies aan de Salaat, en die kunnen verschillen van persoon tot persoon, maar het heeft geen nut om dat hier allemaal te beschrijven. Het is mooier om er zelf achter te komen.

Hoe moet de Salaat verricht worden?
Voordat de Salaat verricht wordt moet de gelovige zich eerst ritueel reinigen. In de volksmond heet deze rituele reiniging wudu. De wudu staat in de Koran volledig beschreven.

4:43 O, jullie die geloven! Nadert niet tot de Salaat terwijl jullie dronken zijn tot jullie weten wat jullie zeggen. En ook niet terwijl jullie onrein zijn  behalve wanneer jullie onderweg zijn  tot jullie je gewassen hebben. En als jullie ziek zijn of op reis of als iemand van het toilet komt of met vrouwen omgang heeft gehad en jullie vinden geen water, zoekt dan goede kale grond en wrijf jullie gezichten en handen. God is lankmoedig, vergevend.

5:6 O, jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je voor de Salaat opstellen, wast dan jullie gezichten en jullie handen tot aan de ellebogen en wrijft over jullie hoofden en jullie voeten tot aan de enkels. En als jullie onrein zijn, reinigt jullie dan. En als jullie ziek zijn of op reis of als iemand van het toilet komt of met vrouwen omgang heeft gehad en jullie vinden geen water, zoekt dan goede kale grond en wrijf jullie gezichten en handen ervan. God wenst jullie niet iets hinderlijks op te leggen, maar Hij wenst jullie te reinigen en Zijn gunst aan jullie te vervolmaken opdat jullie dankbaar zullen zijn.

Ook is het raadzaam je schoenen uit te doen. Omdat je in feite een soort van audintie met God hebt.

20:12 Ik ben het, jouw Heer. Trek dus jouw schoenen uit. Je bent in de geheiligde vallei Toewa.

Dat waren dan de voorbereidende werkzaamheden. Nu gaan we bekijken in welke positie dan de Koran gereciteerd moet worden. De Koran is volledig gedetailleerd en compleet dus dat staat er ook in als je maar zoekt.

2:238 Houdt jullie aan de Salaats en de Salaat is centraal. En staat onderdanig voor God.

3:39 Toen riepen de engelen tot hem terwijl hij stond de Salaat te doen in het heiligdom: God kondigt jou Yahya aan, bevestiger van een woord van God, leidsman, asceet en profeet; een van de rechtschapenen.

Bovenstaande ayat geven duidelijk aan dat staan de vereiste positie is voor Salaat.

17:110 Zeg: Roept God of roept de Erbarmer aan. Waarmee jullie ook aanroepen, Hij heeft de mooiste namen. En spreek niet luid bij je Salaat en fluister daarbij ook niet, en zoek er een weg tussen."

Dit is zo duidelijk dat ik versteld sta van de traditionele methode die voorschrijft dat sommige Salaats fluisterend en anderen hardop gedaan moeten worden en daarvan weer gedeeltes hardop en andere fluisterend. Die Salaat is dus nooit goed. De Salaat dient dus als volgt verricht te worden; rechtop staand de Koran oplezen met een gematigde toon. Uitzondering hierop:

2:239 Als jullie bang zijn, dan lopend of rijdend. Als jullie in veiligheid zijn, gedenkt dan God zoals Hij jullie geleerd heeft wat jullie niet wisten.

Zoals hierboven al gesteld is, is Salaat in feite het oplezen van de Koran. Dit wordt verder bevestigd door de volgende ayat:

17:78 Verricht de Salaat bij het ondergaan van de zon tot het vallen van de nacht en de lezing bij de dageraad; van de lezing bij dageraad wordt getuigd.

29:45 Reciteer hetgeen aan jou van het boek is geopenbaard en verricht de Salaat; de Salaat weerhoudt van het gruwelijke en het verwerpelijke. En het gedenken van God is het grootste. En God weet wat jullie doen.

35:29 Zij die het boek van God reciteren en zo de Salaat verrichten, en heimelijk of openlijk geven van hetgeen Wij hun hebben geschonken, hopen op een handel die niet zal vergaan.

Deze ayat plaatsen de Salaat en het reciteren en oplezen samen en geven zo dus duidelijk aan dat de twee hetzelfde zijn. Voor degenen die bekend zijn met Arabische grammatica vormt 35:29 het sterkste argument; het reciteren van het boek van God staat in de imperfectum en het verrichten van de Salaat staat in de perfectum. Deze constructie kan in het Nederlands vertaald worden met Zij die het boek van God reciteren en zo de Salaat verrichten.

Ook de vraag van hoeveel je dan moet lezen en reciteren wordt in de Koran beantwoord. Zoveel als makkelijk is.

73:20 Jouw Heer weet dat jij bijna tweederde van de nacht opblijft, of de helft, of een derde, en een groep van die met jou zijn. En God bepaalt de maat van nacht en de dag. Hij weet dat jullie het niet kunt volhouden, en zich genadig tot jullie gewend. Lees dan wat makkelijk is van de Koran. Hij weet dat er onder jullie zieken zullen zijn, en anderen die op de aarde rondtrekken, strevend naar Gods gunst, en anderen die op Gods weg strijden. Lees er dus van wat makkelijk is en verricht de Salaat en geef de Zakaat, en sluit met God een goede lening

----------


## zorro

De rukoo3 en sujood
Rukoo3 wordt over het algemeen gezien als een buiging van 90 voorover vanaf de heupen en de sujood als prosternatie, dus op de grond voorover met 7 contactpunten; het voorhoofd, de handpalmen, de knien en de voeten. Rukoo3 en sujood als deel van de Salaat worden wel bevestigd door de Koran, maar de Koran geeft hier geen vaste aantallen voor. Er zijn veel ayat in de Koran die het hebben over rukoo3 en sujood. Veel van deze kunnen niet letterlijk genterpreteerd worden; de sujood bijvoorbeeld kan dan niet gezien worden als iets fysieks, maar als iets mentaals of spiritueels. Toch zijn er twee ayat die duidelijk aangeven dat in ieder geval sujood iets fysieks is. En omdat ze vaak samen als paar genoemd worden, neem ik aan dat hetzelfde geldt voor rukoo3. Deze paradox van fysieke sujood tegenover mentale sujood wordt opgelost door 3:7; 

"Hij is het die tot jou het boek heeft neergezonden; ayat ervan zijn wetgevend, zij zijn de grondslag van het boek, en anderen zijn allegorisch. En wat betreft hen die twijfel hebben in hun hart, zij volgen het allegorische deel ervan in hun streven naar verzoeking en in hun streven naar een verklaring ervan. Maar niemand kent die verklaring behalve God. En zij die diepgeworteld in de kennis zijn zeggen: Wij geloven erin, alles is van onze Heer. Maar alleen de verstandigen laten zich manen."

Deze aya geeft onder andere aan dat sommige ayat allegorisch genterpreteerd moeten worden. Ik denk dat die ayat waarin rukoo3 en sujood niet als iets fysieks gezien kunnen worden, allegorisch beschouwd moeten worden. Zo is er geen conflict meer. Die ayat die rukoo3 en sujood zonder twijfel als iets fysieks aanmerken zijn 50:40 en 4:102;

50:40 "En prijs Hem 's nachts en na de sujood"

4:102 "En wanneer jij bij hen bent en voor hen de Salaat verricht, dan moet een groep van hen met jou de Salaat verrichten en zij moeten hun wapens bij zich houden. En wanneer zij dan de sujood hebben gedaan, dan moet een andere groep komen die de Salaat nog niet verricht heeft..."

Aya 50:40 geeft duidelijk aan dat sujood iets fysieks kan zijn wat je kunt doen en waarmee je ook kunt stoppen om iets anders te doen. Dus het is hier niet een 'mentale toestand' van het uitvoeren van de bevelen van God. Want je stopt ermee en je prijst God. En aya 4:102 geeft onder andere aan dat Sujood aan het einde van de Salaat hoort. Ook kan volgens 4:102 Salaat in een groep gedaan worden. Beide ayat noemen rukoo3 zelf niet, maar ik denk, omdat ze vaak als paar worden genoemd met rukoo3 eerst en dan sujood, dat rukoo3 ook in Salaat hoort en dus gedaan moet worden vr de sujood. Ook denk ik dat het niet belangrijk is hoeveel rak3at en sajdat per Salaat gedaan worden, omdat de Koran geen aantallen geeft. Je moet het gewoon doen als moslim, hoeveel maakt niet uit. Maar ik kan me wel voorstellen dat aantallen vastgesteld worden voor Salaat met groepen, dat is alleen maar logisch. 

Wanneer moet de Salaat verricht worden?
Ik herhaal, als de Salaat van de Koran verschilt van de Salaat zoals die beschreven wordt door de Hadith, is dat niet een reden om de Salaat van de Koran te verwerpen omdat die incompleet is maar een reden om de Salaat van de Hadith te verwerpen omdat die niet door God is geboden.

4:103 En wanneer jullie de Salaat beindigd hebben, gedenkt dan God staand, zittend en op jullie zij liggend. En wanneer jullie gerust zijn verricht dan de Salaat. De Salaat is voor de gelovigen een voorschrift voor bepaalde tijden.

We weten nu dat de Salaat op bepaalde tijden verricht moet worden. Nu gaan we uitzoeken welke tijden dat dan zijn.

11:114 En verricht de Salaat beide randen van de dag en de nabijheid van de nacht. De goede daden verdrijven de slechte. Dat is een vermaning voor hen die gedenken.

Deze aya geeft in feite al precies aan wanneer de Salaat verricht moet worden. Namelijk aan de randen van de dag, dus bij zonsopgang en zonsondergang. Dan rest de vraag of het nou voor of na zonsopgang en voor of na zonsondergang moet. Dat wordt door de nabijheid van de nacht beantwoord. Dit is geen derde Salaat zoals vaak gedacht wordt. De nacht is tweemaal nabij, namelijk aan de randen van de dag. Een rand van de dag heeft twee delen, het deel dat nabij de dag is en het deel dat nabij de nacht is. de nabijheid van de nacht geeft aan dat de Salaat verricht moet worden in dat deel dat nabij de nacht is. Dus voor zonsopgang en na zonsondergang. Deze twee Salaats worden bij naam genoemd.

24:58 O jullie die geloven! Laat degenen die jullie rechterhand bezit en zij die nog niet de puberteit bereikt hebben drie keer jullie toestemming vragen: voor de Salaat van de dageraad (Salaat el-Fajr), wanneer jullie je kleren afleggen op de middag en na de Salaat van de avond (Salaat el-3isha), drie momenten van privacy voor jullie. Buiten deze tijden is het noch voor jullie noch voor hen een overtreding met elkaar om te gaan. Zo verduidelijkt God voor jullie de ayat; en God is wetend, wijs.

We hebben in 17:78 al gezien dat de 3ishaa verricht kan worden vanaf het ondergaan van de zon tot het vallen van de nacht. Dit vormt een precedent en hetzelfde geldt dus ook omgekeerd voor de Fajr, die kan dus verricht worden vanaf het ochtendgloren tot het opkomen van de zon.

Misverstanden over de Salaat 
Bovenstaande Salaat is niet de Salaat zoals die bij het gros van de mensen bekend staat. De traditionele Salaat bevat vele elementen die niet in de Koran staan. Met een verwrongen logica proberen Hadith aanhangers daarom de Hadith te verdedigen. Die beschrijft immers de Salaat helemaal. Ik begrijp gewoon niet hoe iemand dit met een serieus gezicht kan beweren en ik zal er verder ook niet op ingaan. De Salaat zoals de Koran die beschrijft is de enige geldige. Ik zal hier een opsomming geven van misverstanden over de Salaat en bespreken waarom het misverstanden zijn.

De Qibla
Wat velen misschien zal verbazen is dat een speciale gebedsrichting helemaal niet verplicht is. Maar op zich is dat logisch, want God is overal.

2:177 De deugd is niet dat jullie je gezichten naar het oosten of het westen wenden, maar de deugd is wie gelooft in God, de Laatste Dag, de engelen, het Boek en de profeten en die van zijn vermogen geeft uit liefde voor Hem aan de verwanten, de wezen, de armen, de reiziger, de bedelaars en voor het vrijkopen van slaven en die de Salaat verricht en de Zakaat geeft; en wie hun verbintenis nakomen als zij een verbintenis zijn aangegaan en wie volhardend zijn in harde tijden, in kwellingen en in oorlogstijd. Dezen zijn het. die oprecht zijn en deze zijn de godvrezenden."

De ayat die gaan over de Qibla stellen helemaal niet dat de Qibla een gebedsrichting is:

2:142-145 De dwazen onder de mensen zullen zeggen: Wat heeft hen afgewend van hun Qibla die zij volgden? Zeg: Van God is het oosten en westen; Hij wijst aan wie Hij wil de juiste weg [...] Wij hebben de Qibla die jij volgde slechts ingesteld zodat Wij hem die de gezant volgt onderscheiden van hem die zich op zijn hielen omdraait. En het was moeilijk, behalve voor wie de goede richting gewezen is door God. [] Wij zien wel dat jouw gezicht de hemel rondzoekt. Dus zullen Wij je tot een Qibla wenden die je bevalt. Wend dus je aangezicht in de richting van de Heilige Moskee. Waar jullie ook zijn, wend jullie aangezicht in die richting. [] Wat voor teken jij ook brengt aan hen aan wie het boek gegeven is, zij volgen jouw Qibla toch niet, en jij volgt hun Qibla niet, noch volgen zij elkaars Qibla

10:87 En Wij openbaarden aan Mozes en zijn broeder: Zoek onderdak in huizen voor jullie volk in Egypte en maak jullie huizen tot Qibla en verricht de Salaat []

Dat Qibla niets te maken heeft met gebedsrichting wordt zonder twijfel duidelijk uit 10:87. De huizen zelf zijn een Qibla. De Salaat kan niet verricht worden in de richting van een huis door degenen die in dat huis zitten.

En het moge duidelijk zijn dat 2:143 ook geen bewijs is dat er aan Mohammed meer dan de Koran is geopenbaard. Want er staat dat zijn gezicht de hemel rondzocht. Als hij al een Qibla had van een voorgaande openbaring zou zijn gezicht de hemel niet rondzoeken. En het is ook niet zo dat hij dat deed omdat hij niet tevreden was met de eerdere Qibla. Dat is een leugen over de profeet. De profeet deed precies wat hem opgedragen werd zonder zich daar negatief over te voelen. Het tegendeel stellen is pure laster tegenover de profeet.

Wat wel uit bovenstaande ayat geconcludeerd kan worden is de betekenis van Qibla. Het is gewoon wat het letterlijk is; een richting. Niet gebedsrichting of hajj-richting of wat dan ook. Een nadere nuancering kan zijn spirituele richting. Er was helemaal geen andere Qibla die de gemeenschap van Mohammed aanhing alvorens gewezen te worden op de Heilige Moskee. Dat was het hele probleem, ze hadden geen richting en daarom keken ze smachtend naar de hemel wachtend op een teken van God om ze op weg te helpen.

----------


## zorro

Er staat in 2:242 dat de dwazen zullen zeggen, niet "hebben gezegd" of "zeiden", dus dit is een vraag die de gelovigen continu gevraagd zal worden. God vertelt ons dat hij ons verheft in fasen (84:19 e.a.). Veel mensen beginnen hun weg naar de Waarheid in een bepaalde richting, maar als ze oprecht zijn zien ze zich dikwijls genoodzaakt bepaalde ideen te laten vallen omdat die niet waar zijn (de Hadith en Soenna in mijn geval bijvoorbeeld). Zij verlaten de valse richting om de ware richting te volgen, de richting die de boodschapper hen wijst.

Andere richtingen zijn door God ingesteld om degenen die de gezant volgen te onderscheiden van hen die zich op hun hielen omdraaien. Er zijn zat mensen die denken of voordoen dat ze geloven, maar als zij na goed nadenken zich realiseren dat de Hadith en Soenna niet stroken met de Koran, zijn ze te bang om verder te gaan op die nieuwe weg en draaien zich vervolgens om op hun hielen.

In 2:144 wordt de Heilige Moskee aangewezen als richting waarnaar de gezichten van de gelovigen zich moeten wenden waar ze ook zijn . Dit betekent niet dat als ik in de tram zit mijn hoofd constant richting de Heilige Moskee gewend moet houden. Het wenden van het gezicht moet gezien worden in de context van de aya. Als de gelovige een richting zoekt, waar hij zich ook bevindt op zijn weg naar de Waarheid, dan moet hij zich richten op de Heilige Moskee. Dit houdt in dat de juiste Weg gevolgd moet worden zoals Abraham dat deed die de fundamenten van de Heilge Moskee optrok (2:127). Abraham was een monothest en geen afgodendienaar.

Toch is de instelling van de Qibla als gebedsrichting niet zo verwonderlijk. Salaat kan nou eenmaal ook in groepen gedaan worden, dus is het alleen maar logisch dat de moslims van vroeger de Qibla institutionaliseerden als gebedsrichting en als orintatiepunt voor moskeen. Je moet nou eenmaal een richting op Salaat verrichten, dus waarom niet richting Qibla!?

De Takbir
Hadith aanhangers beginnen de Salaat met Allahu Akbar, wat zoveel betekent als God is groter. De Koran inachting nemende kan dit niet gezegd worden. Ze stellen weliswaar God is toch groter dan alles?!. Maar als ze de Koran wat serieuzer namen zouden ze dit niet durven zeggen. In 112:4 staat En niemand is met Hem te vergelijken. Door te stellen dat God groter is, wordt Hij vergeleken terwijl Hij niet te vergelijken is. Hierover kan nog lang doorgediscussieerd worden. Maar het feit dat God zichzelf herhaaldelijk El Kabeer (De Grote) noemt [iv] geeft onomstotelijk aan dat Hem als groter betitelen een blasfemie is. Want als Hij groter is, is Hij niet meer d Grote, maar zijn anderen groot en Hij is groter dan zij. Een ontkenning dus van wat God over Zichzelf zegt. Hij is de enige die groot is, alle anderen zijn klein. God noemt Zichzelf nrgens groter. Als Hij dat niet doet, wie zijn wij dan om dat wel te doen? Kennen wij God beter dan Hij Zichzelf kent? Rommelen met de namen van God is een zwaar vergrijp:

7:180 God komen de mooiste namen toe. Roept Hem daarmee aan en laat hen maar die van Zijn namen afwijken; aan hen zal worden vergolden wat zij deden.

Akbar is niet een van de mooiste namen van God. Hij noemt Zichzelf nergens zo en Hem toch als zodanig beschrijven is afwijken van Zijn namen.

De Shahada
In de oproep tot het gebed wordt de Shahada (Getuigenis) gedaan. Deze deugt van geen kanten. Over het eerste stuk kan nog doorgediscussieerd worden. Ik getuig dat er geen god is dan God. Tegenover wie wordt hier getuigd? Tegenover God zelf? Als het tegenover de ongelovigen is kan het nog wel volgens de Koran in 21:56.

Maar het tweede deel is zeker niet goed. Ik getuig dat Mohammed Gods gezant is Ook hier geldt de vraag tegenover wie wordt hier getuigd? Tegenover God die hem zelf als gezant heeft gekozen of tegenover de ongelovigen? Maar het feit dat alleen Mohammed wordt genoemd is weer een duidelijk geval van de ene gezant van God boven een ander verkiezen wat de gelovige niet doet volgens de volgende ayat:

2:136: Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Isaak, Jakob en de stammen werd neergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons.

2:285: Deze boodschapper gelooft in hetgeen hem van zijn Heer is geopenbaard en ook de gelovigen, allen geloven in God, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers."Wij maken geen verschil tussen Zijn boodschappers"; en zij zeiden: "Wij hebben gehoord en gehoorzaamd, Heer, wij vragen U vergiffenis en tot U is de terugkeer."

3:84 Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons werd geopenbaard en hetgeen werd geopenbaard aan Abraham, Ismal, Isaak, Jakob, en de stammen en hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus en de profeten door hun Heer werd gegeven. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen wie dan ook van hen. Aan Hem alleen onderwerpen wij ons.

4:150-152 Degenen die God en Zijn boodschappers verwerpen en onderscheid wensen te maken tussen God en Zijn boodschappers, zeggende: "Wij geloven in sommige en niet in andere," zij willen een tussenweg volgen. Dezen zijn inderdaad de ongelovigen en Wij hebben voor de ongelovigen een vernederende straf bereid. En degenen, die in God en al Zijn boodschappers geloven en geen onderscheid tussen wie dan ook maken, dezen zijn het, wie Hij spoedig hun beloning zal geven; God is Vergevend, Barmhartig.

Zacht en hard
Zoals hierboven al is aangegeven doen de aanhangers van Hadith hun Salaat nooit goed. 17:110 Zeg: Roept God of roept de Erbarmer aan. Waarmee jullie ook aanroepen, Hij heeft de mooiste namen. En spreek niet luid bij je Salaat en fluister daarbij ook niet, en zoek er een weg tussen. De hele Salaat moet dus met een gematigde toon verricht worden. Niet stukjes hard en andere stukjes zacht.

De wustaa Salaat
Veel mensen concluderen uit de volgende aya in het Arabisch dat er een middelste Salaat is:

2:238 Houdt jullie aan de Salaats en de Salaat is centraal. En staat onderdanig voor God.

Er staat in het Arabisch (transcriptie): wa_ssalaatil_wustaa Dit kan op twee manieren genterpreteerd worden:

1- en de wustaa Salaat

2-  en de Salaat is wustaa

De definitie van wustaa hangt af van hoe de aya genterpreteerd wordt. Bij de eerste variant betekent het middelste, bij de tweede centraal. Ik heb voor de tweede gekozen omdat ik de eerste niet geldig vond. Daar heb ik twee redenen voor.

Ten eerste staat er in het begin van de aya Houdt jullie aan de Salaats Salaats is een vernederlandste vorm van Salawaat wat het meervoud van Salaat is. Als er staat dat de gelovige zich moet houden aan de Salaats, houdt dat per definitie ook een eventuele middelste Salaat in. Dan is het onzinnig om die middelste apart te noemen.

Ten tweede wordt een derde Salaat verder nergens bevestigd. In 11:114 wordt duidelijk gemaakt wanneer de Salaat verricht moet worden. In deze aya worden twee tijdstippen genoemd, niet drie.

11:114 En verricht de Salaat beide randen van de dag en de nabijheid van de nacht. De goede daden verdrijven de slechte. Dat is een vermaning voor hen die gedenken.

Sterker nog, 24:58 is definitief bewijs tegen een middelste Salaat, althans als die overdag plaats zou moeten vinden.

24:58 O jullie die geloven! Laat degenen die jullie rechterhand bezit en zij die nog niet de puberteit bereikt hebben drie keer jullie toestemming vragen: voor de Salaat van de dageraad (Salaat el-Fajr), wanneer jullie je kleren afleggen op de middag en na de Salaat van de avond (Salaat el-3isha), drie momenten van privacy voor jullie. Buiten deze tijden is het noch voor jullie noch voor hen een overtreding met elkaar om te gaan. Zo verduidelijkt God voor jullie de ayat; en God is wetend, wijs.

Een midden ligt per definitie tussen twee punten in. Deze twee punten worden in 24:58 genoemd; namelijk de Fajr en de 3isha. Het midden van die periode is wanneer de zon op zijn hoogste punt staat. Dit is wanneer de aanhangers van Hadith en Soenna hun Dhuhr Salaat doen. Deze aya heeft het over het afleggen van kleding op dat tijdstip (eddhaheera). Er wordt op geen enkele manier verwezen naar een Salaat die omstreeks die tijd plaats zou moeten vinden of hebben gevonden. Enige optie is te stellen dat die middelste Salaat tussen zonsondergang en zonsopgang verricht zou moeten worden, dus precies in het midden van de nacht (dat is overigens niet 24:00). Maar ook deze optie wordt verder nergens bevestigd.

Om bovenstaande redenen vind ik de eerste interpretatie van 2:238 niet geldig. De tweede interpretatie is de enige die kan gelden wanneer de rest van de Koran in achting wordt genomen. De traditionele vertaling van  en vooral de middelste is helemaal onzinnig omdat het woord vooral er simpelweg niet staat. Er is ook geen precedent uit de Koran te halen die rechtvaardigt dat zo een constructie op die manier genterpreteerd moet worden.


Conclusie
Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden. De Salaat mag niet in dronkenschap verricht worden. Voordat de Salaat verricht wordt, moet de gelovige zich ritueel reinigen. Normaal gesproken moet het volgende gebeuren: het gezicht en de handen tot de ellebogen wassen en het hoofd en de voeten tot de enkels vegen. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch.

----------


## adib

Ik ben diep onder de indruk Zorro; wat een degelijkheid!
En nu snel naar de de Clerqstraat...

Ramadan Mubarak,

Adib

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

> _Geplaatst door zorro_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Conclusie
> Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch.*







Zozo Nabil.........voorwaardelijk vrij? 2 maal per dag het gebed verrichten ipv 5 ? Duidelijk een koraniet!!!!!




Negeren is de boodschap!!!!!  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

> 5.38 En snijdt de dief en de dievegge de hand af, als straf voor wat zij misdeden, een voorbeeldige straf van Allah. Allah is Almachtig, Alwijs.


Ik vraag mij af hoe nep-profeet Zorro deze aya interpreteert..
 :duizelig:  

Ow nep-profeet Zorro, kunt u mij vertellen wanneer het aangeraden is om de hadj te verrichten..?

----------


## Is,

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *
> 
> Ik vraag mij af hoe nep-profeet Zorro deze aya interpreteert..
>  
> 
> Ow nep-profeet Zorro, kunt u mij vertellen wanneer het aangeraden is om de hadj te verrichten..?*



_Of hoe de Ramadan te verrichten?_

----------


## [email protected]

> 17.110 Zeg: "Roept Allah aan of roept Rahmaan aan, bij welke naam gij Hem ook noemt, Hij heeft de schoonste namen." En zeg uw gebed niet te luid en evenmin te zacht, doch zoek een middenweg.


Ow nep-profeet Zorro, kunt u mij uitleggen waarom deze aya is geopendbaard..?

----------


## [email protected]

33.21 Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.

- out -

----------


## Ikke4real

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *
> 
> En snijdt de dief en de dievegge de hand af, als straf voor wat zij misdeden, een voorbeeldige straf van Allah. Allah is Almachtig, Alwijs. Koran 5:38
> 
> 
> Ik vraag mij af hoe nep-profeet Zorro deze aya interpreteert..
>  
> 
> Ow nep-profeet Zorro, kunt u mij vertellen wanneer het aangeraden is om de hadj te verrichten..?*


[email protected], houd je het wel een beetje makkelijk voor zorro  :knipoog:

----------


## zorro

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *33.21 Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.
> *




Al de antwoorden op jullie frustraties >KLIK<

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

De dwalende sekte van al-Qur'aaniyyin 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vraag: Er bestaat een afwijkende groep mensen die claimen dat ze alleen de Quran volgen, en niet de Sunnah van de Heilige Profeet (SAW). Voorzie ons alstublieft van het bewijs dat zij op de verkeerde weg zitten, zodat wij hen dawah kunnen geven, Inshaa Allah. 

Antwoord:

Alle lof zij Allah 

Enkele mensen zijn gekomen met de claim dat de Sunnah geen bron van wetgeving is. Zij noemen zichzelf "Al-Qur'aaniyyin" en zij zeggen dat we de Quran hebben, dus we pakken datgene wat volgens de Quran halaal is en wat de Quran verbiedt dat vatten we als haraam op. De Sunnah, haar hun eigen zeggen, is vol met verzonnen ahadith, die onrechtvaardig zijn toegekend aan de Boodschapper van Allah (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem). Zij zijn de opvolgers van mensen over wie de Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd; 

"Binnenkort zal er een tijd komen waarin een man achterover zal leunen op zijn bank, terwijl hij een hadith van mij vertelt, en hij zal zeggen "Tussen ons ligt het Boek van Allah; Wat de Quran als halaal verklaard accepteren we als halaal, en wat de Quran haram verklaard accepteren we als haraam" Maar luister! Wat de Boodschapper van Allah verbiedt is zoals hetgene wat Allah verbiedt!" (Al-Fath al-Kabir, 3/438. Al-Tirmidhi heeft dit overgeleverd met een iets andere bewoording, en classificeerde dit als een hassan sahih. Zie Sunan al-Tirmidhi bi Sharh Ibn al-Arabi, al-Saawi edn., 10/132). 

De naam al-Quraniyyin past deze mensen niet, want de Quran vertelt ons, in bijna honderd (!) ayaahs om de Profeet Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) te gehoorzamen. Gehoorzaamheid aan de Boodschapper, wordt beschouwd in de Quran als een onderdeel van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allah, Moge Hij SWT verheerlijkt worden; 

"Degene die de Boodschapper gehoorzaam, heeft zeker Allah gehoorzaamhaamd. Maar degene die zich afwend, Wij hebben jou (O Muhammad) niet als een waker over hen gezonden" (An-Nisa, 4:80 vertaling v/d beteknis) 

De Quran, die zij zeggen te volgen, ontkent het geloof van degene die weigert de Boodschapper (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) te gehoorzamen, en die zijn beslissingen niet accepteert; 

"Maar nee, bij jouw Heer, zij zijn geen gelovigen, totdat zij jou (O Muhammad) laten besluiten in al hun meningsverschillen, en geen verzet bieden tegen jouw besluiten, die ze met volle overgave accepteren" (Vertaling van an-Nisa, 4:65) 

Hun claim dat de Sunnah is "besmet" met verzonnen ahadith is niet geldig, omdat de geleerden van deze Oemmah grote zorgvuldigheid hanteerden om de Sunnah te zuiveren van extrene invloeden. Als er enige twijfel bestond over een overleveraar van ahadith, of als er de kleinste mogelijkheid was dat er iets vergeten was, dan was dit genoeg om de hadith te verwerpen. Zelf de vijanden van deze Ummah hebben verklaard dat geen enkele andere natie zoveel aandacht heeft besteed aan het onderzoeken van zijn geschiedschrijvers, vooral in het geval van de Boodschapper van Allah (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem). 

Om te weten of het verplicht is om een hadith te volgen of niet, moet men slechts weten of de hadith Sahih is of niet. De Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) was vaak tevreden met slechts 1 metgezel als het ging om het overbrengen van boodschappen aan anderen, wat bewijst dat de hadith die overgelverd wordt door een betrouwbaar persoon gevolgd moet worden. 

Bovendien, willen we van deze mensen weten: Waar zijn de ayaat die ons vertellen hoe we moeten bidden, of die ons vertellen dat er vijf dagelijks verplichte gebeden zijn, of die ons vertellen over nisaab met betrekking tot verschillende soorten welvaart voor de zakaah, of over de details van het verrichten van Hajj, en andere zaken die we alleen in de Sunnah vinden? (Bron; Al-Mawsooah al-Fiqhiyyah, 1/44) 

Cyber Imam, Het team van al-Islaam.com 
Logged

----------


## Joesoef

Hebben jullie ook het adres van die Koranieten?



Lijkt mij sterk. De naam is namelijk een verzindsel van de mannen met baard. Mannen met baarden zijn goed in het bedenken van verhalen.

----------


## Hamza-T

> Lijkt mij sterk. De naam is namelijk een verzindsel van de mannen met baard. Mannen met baarden zijn goed in het bedenken van verhalen.


Klopt daarom hebben veel soefis een baard net zoals tarikaat en de leden van ahmadiyya.

----------


## Goudvisje4

Hallo Zorro,

Even wat over de salaat.

Je zegt dat de middelste salaat nergens wordt genoemd.
Er wordt duidelijk in de Koran de salat el Asr genoemd!! En op jullie website is er een link die verwijst ook naar jullie gemeenschap en die hebben het over drie salaats in plaats van twee. Het salaat van de ochtend , in de middag na het neerleggen van je kleding en het avond/nacht gebed.
Het tweevoud van het arabisch is salataini. Tweevoud staat nergens vermeld , wel het meervoud ervan, waarvan de middelste salaat belangrijk is.

Kun je dit verklaren,

Goudvisje  :oog:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Hamza-T_ 
> * 
> 
> Klopt daarom hebben veel soefis een baard net zoals tarikaat en de leden van ahmadiyya.*



Zo hamza. Staat de pokon klaar? misschiem dat dat dons toch nog naar iets kan uitgroeien!

----------


## Ridouan

De Salaat

Inleiding
Omdat wij erkennen dat de Koran volledig gedetailleerd en compleet is (6:114) krijgen wij van aanhangers van Hadith vaak de vraag gesteld; Ja? Hoe zit het dan met Salaat? Deze vraag wordt gesteld door mensen die Salaat een bepaalde definitie toegekend hebben die niet door de Koran bevestigd wordt. Met een logica die mij ontgaat proberen zij op deze manier te bewijzen dat de Koran niet volledig gedetailleerd en compleet is en dus in feite onwaar is. Immers, de Salaat zoals zij die zien staat niet in de Koran. De verzen die stellen dat de Koran volledig is als leidraad voor de gelovigen zijn volgens deze logica onwaar. 

*******
Heb je de koran wel gelezen ? Zucht: Voor de 1000 ste keer

33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt. 

4:59. O, gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper, als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste. 

etc........Aangezien wij geen Profeten zijn hebben wij het voorbeeld nodig van de Profeet asws die ons de boodschap bracht en uitverkoren is......en belangrijk ons onderwijst. Want:

2:129. Heer, doe onder hen een boodschapper opstaan, die hun Uw tekenen zal verkondigen en hun het Boek en de Wijsheid zal verklaren en hen zal louteren. Voorzeker, Gij zijt de Almachtige, de Alwijze.

Het verzoek werd beantwoord door Mohammed asws te sturen....

Verder onderwees Mohammed asws in de Koran en wijsheid:

3:164. Voorwaar, Allah heeft de gelovigen een gunst bewezen, daar Hij een boodschapper uit hun midden opwekte, die hun Zijn tekenen verkondigt, hen loutert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst, hoewel zij voordien duidelijk dwaalden. 

en:

16:125. Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad en redetwist met hen op een gepaste wijze. Voorzeker uw Heer weet het beste wie van Zijn weg is afgedwaald; en Hij kent degenen goed die juist geleid zijn. 

Op de een of andere manier claimen deze figuren toch dat de Koran het woord van God is en als gevolg daarvan dat alles wat erin staat waarheid is. Maar zoals gebruikelijk is bij Hadith aanhangers, vormt een door henzelf gecreerde contradictie geen enkele reden om de kwestie kritisch te beschouwen.

*****
Ik zal jou verzonnen stukje weer eens kritisch beschouwen, net als over de hijab........Tot zover " vergeet" jij vele verzen........Onderwijzen, voorbeeld volgen....etc.

Ik zal hier aantonen dat de Salaat wel degelijk compleet weergegeven wordt in de Koran. En als deze verschilt van de Salaat die beschreven wordt door de Hadith, is dat niet een reden om de Salaat van de Koran te verwerpen omdat die incompleet is maar een reden om de Salaat van de Hadith te verwerpen omdat die niet door God is geboden.

******
Okee, ik kan al niet meer wachten..... 

Ik heb deze kwestie zo grondig mogelijk onderzocht met de middelen die ik tot mijn beschikking heb en die zijn de volgende; de Koran in het Arabisch en vertalingen in het Engels en Nederlands door verschillende auteurs. Ook heb ik een soort van concordantie, in het Arabisch, gebruikt met alle woorden in de Koran alfabetisch gerangschikt naar wortel. Deze is El-Mu3gam [i] El-Mufahras LiAlfaadil Quran el Kareem van Fouad 3abdul Baaqee. Deze schat aan informatie is voor slechts 25 (!) gulden verkrijgbaar bij Urdu Bazaar op De Clercqstraat in Amsterdam. Tot zover de reclame. Om mijn onderzoek zo goed mogelijk te doen heb ik besloten alles wat ik wist over Salaat overboord te gooien en met een schone lei te beginnen. Op deze manier kan tot zuivere kennis gekomen worden.

*******
Waar heb je gestudeerd ? Wie geeft jou het recht je als geleerde op te werpen Edwin ? Weet jij het beter dan de Profeet asws ? Als de metgezellen r.a ? 

Wat goed begrepen moet worden bij het interpreteren van de Koran, is dat wanneer een aya op meerdere manieren genterpreteerd kan worden, die interpretatie genomen moet worden die verder bevestigd wordt door andere ayat en die andere ayat niet tegenspreekt.

In het begin van de tweede Soera wordt Salaat al genoemd:

A L M 
Dat is het boek, waarin geen twijfel is, een leidraad voor de godvrezenden 
die geloven in het verborgene, de Salaat verrichten en geven van wat Wij hen geschonken hebben. [ii] 
De vragen die opkomen met betrekking tot de Salaat zijn; wat is dat dan, hoe verricht ik die en wanneer? Deze vragen zal ik hier beantwoorden aan de hand van de Koran. Daarna zal ik enkele misverstanden over de Salaat aankaarten.

******
Okee.

Wat is Salaat?
Het woord Salaat is een afgeleide van de tweede stam van de wortel S. L. W. (Sād Lām Wāw) Een woordenboek zal niet veel helpen om tot een geldige en bruikbare definitie van SLW te komen. Die zal alleen de tweede vorm geven en het vertalen met bidden of Islamitisch gebedsritueel. Bidden betekent het zich (vragend) tot God richten. Deze definitie past niet in alle voorvallen van de SLW wortel [iii] en bovendien past die definitie van het zich (vragend) tot God richten beter bij D3W (Dāl 3ain Wāw). Een betere vertaling voor SLW is binden. De Salaat is de tweede vorm van SLW en heeft in dit geval een betekenis van veroorzaken dat (causatief). Bijvoorbeeld: terugkeren > terugbrengen (RaJa3a > RaJJa3a) De Salaat verrichten betekent dus het veroorzaken van een binding vanuit degene die de Salaat verricht.

Een binding met wie of wat? Met God volgens 108:2 En verricht de Salaat tot je Heer en offer. Waar is deze binding voor? De Koran geeft drie functies van Salaat aan:

2:153 O, jullie die geloven help jezelf met Salaat en geduld. God is met de geduldigen 
20:14 Ik ben God, er is geen god dan Ik. Dien Mij dus en verricht de Salaat om Mij te gedenken. 
29:45 Reciteer hetgeen aan jou van het boek is geopenbaard en verricht de Salaat; de Salaat weerhoudt van het gruwelijke en het verwerpelijke. En het gedenken van God is het grootste. En God weet wat jullie doen. 
Bovenstaande drie functies van Salaat zijn sterk met elkaar verweven. Uit 29:45 valt ook op te maken dat Salaat in feite het reciteren van de Koran is. Wanneer de gelovige de Koran opleest wordt die herinnerd aan en gewezen op wat goed en fout is. Ook gebeurt het gedenken van God dan automatisch. De gelovige die de Salaat verricht maakt een binding met God doordat hij/zij zich veel meer bewust wordt van wat er in de Koran staat, en daardoor ook van de te volgen regels en zijn/haar relatie met God. De Salaat voorkomt dus slechte daden omdat je dan weet welke dat zijn en wat de gevolgen zijn als je ze toch doet. Er zijn nog veel meer dimensies aan de Salaat, en die kunnen verschillen van persoon tot persoon, maar het heeft geen nut om dat hier allemaal te beschrijven. Het is mooier om er zelf achter te komen.

******
[COLOR=red]?????? " How deep" ......Is het niet mooier om erachter te komen hoe de profeet asws de geboden uit de Koran interpreteerde, ze uitvoerde en de gelovigen ( sa7aba r.a ).

4:115. En hij, die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt, Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming

Hier zie je de oneindige wijsheid van Allah swt, Hij swt noemt
de leiding van de Boodschapper asws en de " weg" van de gelovigen....Wie zijn die gelovigen ? Juist de sa7aba r.a !!!!!

Gelovigen die onderwezen zijn....getuigen waren van openbaringen etc. Ben jij dat ook Edwin, door de profeet asws ?[COLOR] 

Hoe moet de Salaat verricht worden?
Voordat de Salaat verricht wordt moet de gelovige zich eerst ritueel reinigen. In de volksmond heet deze rituele reiniging wudu. De wudu staat in de Koran volledig beschreven.

4:43 O, jullie die geloven! Nadert niet tot de Salaat terwijl jullie dronken zijn tot jullie weten wat jullie zeggen. En ook niet terwijl jullie onrein zijn  behalve wanneer jullie onderweg zijn  tot jullie je gewassen hebben. En als jullie ziek zijn of op reis of als iemand van het toilet komt of met vrouwen omgang heeft gehad en jullie vinden geen water, zoekt dan goede kale grond en wrijf jullie gezichten en handen. God is lankmoedig, vergevend.

5:6 O, jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je voor de Salaat opstellen, wast dan jullie gezichten en jullie handen tot aan de ellebogen en wrijft over jullie hoofden en jullie voeten tot aan de enkels. En als jullie onrein zijn, reinigt jullie dan. En als jullie ziek zijn of op reis of als iemand van het toilet komt of met vrouwen omgang heeft gehad en jullie vinden geen water, zoekt dan goede kale grond en wrijf jullie gezichten en handen ervan. God wenst jullie niet iets hinderlijks op te leggen, maar Hij wenst jullie te reinigen en Zijn gunst aan jullie te vervolmaken opdat jullie dankbaar zullen zijn.

******
We blijven kritisch he ?
Wat breekt de wudu allemaal ? Een wind, voorvocht in een spontaan geval ? Kortstondige slaap ?  

Ook is het raadzaam je schoenen uit te doen. Omdat je in feite een soort van audintie met God hebt.

20:12 Ik ben het, jouw Heer. Trek dus jouw schoenen uit. Je bent in de geheiligde vallei Toewa.

*******
[COLOR=red]Dit is geopenbaard aan Musa as.....lees 1 aya terug:

11. En toen hij het (vuur) naderde werd hij aangeroepen: "O Mozes". 

Bidden moslims en joden en/of christenen hetzelfde ? In dezelfde taal ? Wanneer is de Koran geopenbaard?
[COLOR]

----------


## Ridouan

Dat waren dan de voorbereidende werkzaamheden. Nu gaan we bekijken in welke positie dan de Koran gereciteerd moet worden. De Koran is volledig gedetailleerd en compleet dus dat staat er ook in als je maar zoekt.

2:238 Houdt jullie aan de Salaats en de Salaat is centraal. En staat onderdanig voor God.

3:39 Toen riepen de engelen tot hem terwijl hij stond de Salaat te doen in het heiligdom: God kondigt jou Yahya aan, bevestiger van een woord van God, leidsman, asceet en profeet; een van de rechtschapenen.

Bovenstaande ayat geven duidelijk aan dat staan de vereiste positie is voor Salaat.

******
Klopt, en als je ziek bent ? Hoe bidt je dan ? 

17:110 Zeg: Roept God of roept de Erbarmer aan. Waarmee jullie ook aanroepen, Hij heeft de mooiste namen. En spreek niet luid bij je Salaat en fluister daarbij ook niet, en zoek er een weg tussen."

Dit is zo duidelijk dat ik versteld sta van de traditionele methode die voorschrijft dat sommige Salaats fluisterend en anderen hardop gedaan moeten worden en daarvan weer gedeeltes hardop en andere fluisterend. Die Salaat is dus nooit goed. De Salaat dient dus als volgt verricht te worden; rechtop staand de Koran oplezen met een gematigde toon. Uitzondering hierop:

******
Jij staat versteld van de " traditionele" methode, omdat jij en je geestverwantjes een nieuwe methode bedacht hebben......Deze aya werd geopenbaard in een tijd dat de moslims vervolgt werden, mischien kan iemand een tafseer uitleg neerzetten....Wij volgen het voorbeeld van Mohammed asws in de salat......Mag dat ook niet volgens de Koran ? 

2:239 Als jullie bang zijn, dan lopend of rijdend. Als jullie in veiligheid zijn, gedenkt dan God zoals Hij jullie geleerd heeft wat jullie niet wisten.

Zoals hierboven al gesteld is, is Salaat in feite het oplezen van de Koran. Dit wordt verder bevestigd door de volgende ayat:

17:78 Verricht de Salaat bij het ondergaan van de zon tot het vallen van de nacht en de lezing bij de dageraad; van de lezing bij dageraad wordt getuigd.

29:45 Reciteer hetgeen aan jou van het boek is geopenbaard en verricht de Salaat; de Salaat weerhoudt van het gruwelijke en het verwerpelijke. En het gedenken van God is het grootste. En God weet wat jullie doen.

35:29 Zij die het boek van God reciteren en zo de Salaat verrichten, en heimelijk of openlijk geven van hetgeen Wij hun hebben geschonken, hopen op een handel die niet zal vergaan.

******
Hardop reciteren of in jezelf, is beidden reciteren...... 

Deze ayat plaatsen de Salaat en het reciteren en oplezen samen en geven zo dus duidelijk aan dat de twee hetzelfde zijn. Voor degenen die bekend zijn met Arabische grammatica vormt 35:29 het sterkste argument; het reciteren van het boek van God staat in de imperfectum en het verrichten van de Salaat staat in de perfectum. Deze constructie kan in het Nederlands vertaald worden met Zij die het boek van God reciteren en zo de Salaat verrichten.

Ook de vraag van hoeveel je dan moet lezen en reciteren wordt in de Koran beantwoord. Zoveel als makkelijk is.

73:20 Jouw Heer weet dat jij bijna tweederde van de nacht opblijft, of de helft, of een derde, en een groep van die met jou zijn. En God bepaalt de maat van nacht en de dag. Hij weet dat jullie het niet kunt volhouden, en zich genadig tot jullie gewend. Lees dan wat makkelijk is van de Koran. Hij weet dat er onder jullie zieken zullen zijn, en anderen die op de aarde rondtrekken, strevend naar Gods gunst, en anderen die op Gods weg strijden. Lees er dus van wat makkelijk is en verricht de Salaat en geef de Zakaat, en sluit met God een goede lening

******
Deze aya gaat over het nachtgebed, qiam al lail...........Dus er zijn geen algemene vereissten voor de salat qua recitatie ? Dus bv. al fatiha hoeft niet elk eenheid ( rak'a gelezen te worden )?Wat is voor jou makkelijk Edwin ? En voor ieder persoon ? Mischien voor jou surat al Baqarah in 1 rakaat, voor een ander een korte sura.....

Nogmaals:

33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt. 

en:

4:115. En hij, die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt, Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming

Wij volgen die leiding en die weg en jij ? Monotheist.nl ? Joessef ?

----------


## Ridouan

De rukoo3 en sujood
Rukoo3 wordt over het algemeen gezien als een buiging van 90 voorover vanaf de heupen en de sujood als prosternatie, dus op de grond voorover met 7 contactpunten; het voorhoofd, de handpalmen, de knien en de voeten. 

******
Waar staat dat in de Koran ? Stiekem snoepen van de hadieths he sneeky......Geef anders aub vers en aya....... 

Rukoo3 en sujood als deel van de Salaat worden wel bevestigd door de Koran, maar de Koran geeft hier geen vaste aantallen voor. 

****
Klopt, maar wel dat het voorbeeld moeten volgen..........Mohammed asws en de weg der gelovigen......Dadelijk spreek je jezelf weer tegen, mbt groepen.... 

Er zijn veel ayat in de Koran die het hebben over rukoo3 en sujood. Veel van deze kunnen niet letterlijk genterpreteerd worden; de sujood bijvoorbeeld kan dan niet gezien worden als iets fysieks, maar als iets mentaals of spiritueels. 


*****
Welke verzen ? Bepaal jij dat ? 

Toch zijn er twee ayat die duidelijk aangeven dat in ieder geval sujood iets fysieks is. En omdat ze vaak samen als paar genoemd worden, neem ik aan dat hetzelfde geldt voor rukoo3. 

*****
In de volgens jou 2 ayat die ALLEEN de sudjood als iets fysieks aangeven, betrek jij de ruk3oo er maar even bij....Omdat ze vaak samen genoemd worden.....in verzen DIE VOLGENS JOU spiritueel zijn......Vreemd....Ze staan beidden niet samen in een zgn. ( Edwin ) letterlijke aya..... 

Deze paradox van fysieke sujood tegenover mentale sujood wordt opgelost door 3:7; 

"Hij is het die tot jou het boek heeft neergezonden; ayat ervan zijn wetgevend, zij zijn de grondslag van het boek, en anderen zijn allegorisch. En wat betreft hen die twijfel hebben in hun hart, zij volgen het allegorische deel ervan in hun streven naar verzoeking en in hun streven naar een verklaring ervan. Maar niemand kent die verklaring behalve God. En zij die diepgeworteld in de kennis zijn zeggen: Wij geloven erin, alles is van onze Heer. Maar alleen de verstandigen laten zich manen."

Deze aya geeft onder andere aan dat sommige ayat allegorisch genterpreteerd moeten worden. 

*****
3:7. Hij is het, Die u het Boek heeft nedergezonden; er zijn verzen in, die onoverdrachtelijk zijn, zij vormen de grondslag van het Boek, en er zijn andere (verzen), die zinnebeeldig zijn. Maar degenen in wier hart dwaling is, volgen die, welke zinnebeeldig (bedoeld) zijn en zoeken tweedracht en de verkeerde uitleg. En niemand kent de juiste uitleg dan Allah en degenen, die vast gegrondvest zijn in kennis, die zeggen: "Wij geloven er in; het geheel is van onze Heer"; en niemand trekt er lering uit, dan zij, die begrip hebben. 

Ken jij de uitleg beter dan degenen die gegrondvest zijn in kennis ? De Profeet asws en de sa7aba r.a ? Dat vind ik raar....

Dit topic zijn hadieths van Edwin, allemaal gefabriceerd....Edwin hoort van Jussef, die hoorde van monotheist.nl die hoorde van Ahmediya die hoorde van Mirza Ghulam Ahmed die hoorde van Britse regering....Wat een ketting..... 

Ik denk dat die ayat waarin rukoo3 en sujood niet als iets fysieks gezien kunnen worden, allegorisch beschouwd moeten worden. Zo is er geen conflict meer. Die ayat die rukoo3 en sujood zonder twijfel als iets fysieks aanmerken zijn 50:40 en 4:102;

*******
Welk conflict ? Wat bazel je allemaal ? Wie ben jij? Een nieuwe Profeet, astagfirAllah !!!! 

50:40 "En prijs Hem 's nachts en na de sujood"

4:102 "En wanneer jij bij hen bent en voor hen de Salaat verricht, dan moet een groep van hen met jou de Salaat verrichten en zij moeten hun wapens bij zich houden. En wanneer zij dan de sujood hebben gedaan, dan moet een andere groep komen die de Salaat nog niet verricht heeft..."

Aya 50:40 geeft duidelijk aan dat sujood iets fysieks kan zijn wat je kunt doen en waarmee je ook kunt stoppen om iets anders te doen. Dus het is hier niet een 'mentale toestand' van het uitvoeren van de bevelen van God. Want je stopt ermee en je prijst God. En aya 4:102 geeft onder andere aan dat Sujood aan het einde van de Salaat hoort. Ook kan volgens 4:102 Salaat in een groep gedaan worden. Beide ayat noemen rukoo3 zelf niet, maar ik denk, omdat ze vaak als paar worden genoemd met rukoo3 eerst en dan sujood, dat rukoo3 ook in Salaat hoort en dus gedaan moet worden vr de sujood. 

*****
Was toch zinnebeelding ? Neem je de volgorde van eerst ruk3oo en dan sudjood nu wel letterlijk ? Raar maar waar... 

Ook denk ik dat het niet belangrijk is hoeveel rak3at en sajdat per Salaat gedaan worden, omdat de Koran geen aantallen geeft. Je moet het gewoon doen als moslim, hoeveel maakt niet uit. 

*****
Okee Edwin, we volgen onze eigen weg maar............Stond vast vanaf de tijd van de Profeet asws maar ja.... 

Maar ik kan me wel voorstellen dat aantallen vastgesteld worden voor Salaat met groepen, dat is alleen maar logisch. 

*******
wohahhahahhahahhaha, meen je dit ? Jij denkt, denkt en denkt.......Dit is grappig.......Wie stelt dit vast ? Jij of de Profeet asws en de gelovigen ( sa7aba r.a ). Jumou3a is verplicht en gebeurt al vanaf de tijd van de Profeet asws......Ook bad men toen al in de moskee.

Allah swt zegt in de Koran:

5:3. ...... Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. ........

Jij zegt dus dat aantallen vastgesteld kunnen worden met groepen ? De Godsdienst is en was al perfect, voordat de Profeet asws stierf. Maar Edwin denkt deze perfectie te kunnen ontlopen en zelf groepsgebeden vast te stellen ( die dus altijd al vast stonden ), kunnen we niet gezamelijk bidden, meerdere malen per dag ? JIj bent echt dwalend sorry hoor.... 

M.a.w 
Wanneer moet de Salaat verricht worden?
Ik herhaal, als de Salaat van de Koran verschilt van de Salaat zoals die beschreven wordt door de Hadith, is dat niet een reden om de Salaat van de Koran te verwerpen omdat die incompleet is maar een reden om de Salaat van de Hadith te verwerpen omdat die niet door God is geboden.

4:103 En wanneer jullie de Salaat beindigd hebben, gedenkt dan God staand, zittend en op jullie zij liggend. En wanneer jullie gerust zijn verricht dan de Salaat. De Salaat is voor de gelovigen een voorschrift voor bepaalde tijden.

We weten nu dat de Salaat op bepaalde tijden verricht moet worden. Nu gaan we uitzoeken welke tijden dat dan zijn.

11:114 En verricht de Salaat beide randen van de dag en de nabijheid van de nacht. De goede daden verdrijven de slechte. Dat is een vermaning voor hen die gedenken.

Deze aya geeft in feite al precies aan wanneer de Salaat verricht moet worden. Namelijk aan de randen van de dag, dus bij zonsopgang en zonsondergang. Dan rest de vraag of het nou voor of na zonsopgang en voor of na zonsondergang moet. Dat wordt door de nabijheid van de nacht beantwoord. Dit is geen derde Salaat zoals vaak gedacht wordt. De nacht is tweemaal nabij, namelijk aan de randen van de dag. Een rand van de dag heeft twee delen, het deel dat nabij de dag is en het deel dat nabij de nacht is. de nabijheid van de nacht geeft aan dat de Salaat verricht moet worden in dat deel dat nabij de nacht is. Dus voor zonsopgang en na zonsondergang. Deze twee Salaats worden bij naam genoemd.

24:58 O jullie die geloven! Laat degenen die jullie rechterhand bezit en zij die nog niet de puberteit bereikt hebben drie keer jullie toestemming vragen: voor de Salaat van de dageraad (Salaat el-Fajr), wanneer jullie je kleren afleggen op de middag en na de Salaat van de avond (Salaat el-3isha), drie momenten van privacy voor jullie. Buiten deze tijden is het noch voor jullie noch voor hen een overtreding met elkaar om te gaan. Zo verduidelijkt God voor jullie de ayat; en God is wetend, wijs.

We hebben in 17:78 al gezien dat de 3ishaa verricht kan worden vanaf het ondergaan van de zon tot het vallen van de nacht. Dit vormt een precedent en hetzelfde geldt dus ook omgekeerd voor de Fajr, die kan dus verricht worden vanaf het ochtendgloren tot het opkomen van de zon.

*******
Ken je de Koran ? Al 3asr ? Welk tijdstip is het vrijdagsgebed ( dohr, jumou3a ) ? Zijn al 2 contradicties.....met jouw visies.... 

Misverstanden over de Salaat 
Bovenstaande Salaat is niet de Salaat zoals die bij het gros van de mensen bekend staat. De traditionele Salaat bevat vele elementen die niet in de Koran staan. Met een verwrongen logica proberen Hadith aanhangers daarom de Hadith te verdedigen. Die beschrijft immers de Salaat helemaal. Ik begrijp gewoon niet hoe iemand dit met een serieus gezicht kan beweren en ik zal er verder ook niet op ingaan. De Salaat zoals de Koran die beschrijft is de enige geldige. Ik zal hier een opsomming geven van misverstanden over de Salaat en bespreken waarom het misverstanden zijn.

----------


## Ridouan

De Qibla
Wat velen misschien zal verbazen is dat een speciale gebedsrichting helemaal niet verplicht is. Maar op zich is dat logisch, want God is overal.


2:177 De deugd is niet dat jullie je gezichten naar het oosten of het westen wenden, maar de deugd is wie gelooft in God, de Laatste Dag, de engelen, het Boek en de profeten en die van zijn vermogen geeft uit liefde voor Hem aan de verwanten, de wezen, de armen, de reiziger, de bedelaars en voor het vrijkopen van slaven en die de Salaat verricht en de Zakaat geeft; en wie hun verbintenis nakomen als zij een verbintenis zijn aangegaan en wie volhardend zijn in harde tijden, in kwellingen en in oorlogstijd. Dezen zijn het. die oprecht zijn en deze zijn de godvrezenden."

De ayat die gaan over de Qibla stellen helemaal niet dat de Qibla een gebedsrichting is:

2:142-145 De dwazen onder de mensen zullen zeggen: Wat heeft hen afgewend van hun Qibla die zij volgden? Zeg: Van God is het oosten en westen; Hij wijst aan wie Hij wil de juiste weg [...] Wij hebben de Qibla die jij volgde slechts ingesteld zodat Wij hem die de gezant volgt onderscheiden van hem die zich op zijn hielen omdraait. En het was moeilijk, behalve voor wie de goede richting gewezen is door God. [] Wij zien wel dat jouw gezicht de hemel rondzoekt. Dus zullen Wij je tot een Qibla wenden die je bevalt. Wend dus je aangezicht in de richting van de Heilige Moskee. Waar jullie ook zijn, wend jullie aangezicht in die richting. [] Wat voor teken jij ook brengt aan hen aan wie het boek gegeven is, zij volgen jouw Qibla toch niet, en jij volgt hun Qibla niet, noch volgen zij elkaars Qibla

10:87 En Wij openbaarden aan Mozes en zijn broeder: Zoek onderdak in huizen voor jullie volk in Egypte en maak jullie huizen tot Qibla en verricht de Salaat []

Dat Qibla niets te maken heeft met gebedsrichting wordt zonder twijfel duidelijk uit 10:87. De huizen zelf zijn een Qibla. De Salaat kan niet verricht worden in de richting van een huis door degenen die in dat huis zitten.

En het moge duidelijk zijn dat 2:143 ook geen bewijs is dat er aan Mohammed meer dan de Koran is geopenbaard. Want er staat dat zijn gezicht de hemel rondzocht. Als hij al een Qibla had van een voorgaande openbaring zou zijn gezicht de hemel niet rondzoeken. En het is ook niet zo dat hij dat deed omdat hij niet tevreden was met de eerdere Qibla. Dat is een leugen over de profeet. De profeet deed precies wat hem opgedragen werd zonder zich daar negatief over te voelen. Het tegendeel stellen is pure laster tegenover de profeet.

Wat wel uit bovenstaande ayat geconcludeerd kan worden is de betekenis van Qibla. Het is gewoon wat het letterlijk is; een richting. Niet gebedsrichting of hajj-richting of wat dan ook. Een nadere nuancering kan zijn spirituele richting. Er was helemaal geen andere Qibla die de gemeenschap van Mohammed aanhing alvorens gewezen te worden op de Heilige Moskee. Dat was het hele probleem, ze hadden geen richting en daarom keken ze smachtend naar de hemel wachtend op een teken van God om ze op weg te helpen.

*******
10:87, geldt voor Musa as. Ook voor ons volgens jou....Nogmaal sprak Musa as arabisch ? Was de Tora in het Arabisch, zijn de rituelen hetzelfde etc......Hebben de Joden Mekka als Heilige stad, Medina ? Etc. Jij kent het verschil niet tussen 3aqidah: geloof en sharia3: wetgeving......

2:142-145 De dwazen onder de mensen zullen zeggen: Wat heeft hen afgewend van hun Qibla die zij volgden? Zeg: Van God is het oosten en westen; Hij wijst aan wie Hij wil de juiste weg [...] Wij hebben de Qibla die jij volgde slechts ingesteld zodat Wij hem die de gezant volgt onderscheiden van hem die zich op zijn hielen omdraait. En het was moeilijk, behalve voor wie de goede richting gewezen is door God. [] Wij zien wel dat jouw gezicht de hemel rondzoekt. Dus zullen Wij je tot een Qibla wenden die je bevalt. Wend dus je aangezicht in de richting van de Heilige Moskee. Waar jullie ook zijn, wend jullie aangezicht in die richting. [] Wat voor teken jij ook brengt aan hen aan wie het boek gegeven is, zij volgen jouw Qibla toch niet, en jij volgt hun Qibla niet, noch volgen zij elkaars Qibla

De Qibla was eerst Jeruzalem, later is deze veranderd in 
Mekka ......

" Wij zien wel dat jouw gezicht de hemel rondzoekt. Dus zullen Wij je tot een Qibla wenden die je bevalt. Wend dus je aangezicht in de richting van de Heilige Moskee. Waar jullie ook zijn, wend jullie aangezicht in die richting. []" 

Dit is duidelijk met salat of moeten wij ook als we reizen richting Mekka blijven kijken ? Etc.

----------


## Ridouan

[B]Er staat in 2:242 dat de dwazen zullen zeggen, niet "hebben gezegd" of "zeiden", dus dit is een vraag die de gelovigen continu gevraagd zal worden. God vertelt ons dat hij ons verheft in fasen (84:19 e.a.). Veel mensen beginnen hun weg naar de Waarheid in een bepaalde richting, maar als ze oprecht zijn zien ze zich dikwijls genoodzaakt bepaalde ideen te laten vallen omdat die niet waar zijn (de Hadith en Soenna in mijn geval bijvoorbeeld). Zij verlaten de valse richting om de ware richting te volgen, de richting die de boodschapper hen wijst.

*****
Juist....

Andere richtingen zijn door God ingesteld om degenen die de gezant volgen te onderscheiden van hen die zich op hun hielen omdraaien. Er zijn zat mensen die denken of voordoen dat ze geloven, maar als zij na goed nadenken zich realiseren dat de Hadith en Soenna niet stroken met de Koran, zijn ze te bang om verder te gaan op die nieuwe weg en draaien zich vervolgens om op hun hielen.

*****
hahhahahhahhaah, of jij bent bang je " volledig" over tegeven en pakt wat je uitkomt.....

In 2:144 wordt de Heilige Moskee aangewezen als richting waarnaar de gezichten van de gelovigen zich moeten wenden waar ze ook zijn . Dit betekent niet dat als ik in de tram zit mijn hoofd constant richting de Heilige Moskee gewend moet houden. Het wenden van het gezicht moet gezien worden in de context van de aya. Als de gelovige een richting zoekt, waar hij zich ook bevindt op zijn weg naar de Waarheid, dan moet hij zich richten op de Heilige Moskee. 

******
Niet in gebed ? In gesprek met Allah swt ? Is dat niet de waarheid....Jij bent wispulturig....

Dit houdt in dat de juiste Weg gevolgd moet worden zoals Abraham dat deed die de fundamenten van de Heilge Moskee optrok (2:127). Abraham was een monothest en geen afgodendienaar.

******
Juist.

Toch is de instelling van de Qibla als gebedsrichting niet zo verwonderlijk. Salaat kan nou eenmaal ook in groepen gedaan worden, dus is het alleen maar logisch dat de moslims van vroeger de Qibla institutionaliseerden als gebedsrichting en als orintatiepunt voor moskeen. Je moet nou eenmaal een richting op Salaat verrichten, dus waarom niet richting Qibla!?

******
Jij zei eerst:

" Wat wel uit bovenstaande ayat geconcludeerd kan worden is de betekenis van Qibla. Het is gewoon wat het letterlijk is; een richting. Niet gebedsrichting of hajj-richting of wat dan ook. Een nadere nuancering kan zijn spirituele richting. Er was helemaal geen andere Qibla die de gemeenschap van Mohammed aanhing alvorens gewezen te worden op de Heilige Moskee. Dat was het hele probleem, ze hadden geen richting en daarom keken ze smachtend naar de hemel wachtend op een teken van God om ze op weg te helpen." 


De Takbir
Hadith aanhangers beginnen de Salaat met Allahu Akbar, wat zoveel betekent als God is groter. 

****
Allahoe Akbar betekent Allah is de grootste.......Overtreffende trap van kabier......

De Koran inachting nemende kan dit niet gezegd worden. Ze stellen weliswaar God is toch groter dan alles?!. Maar als ze de Koran wat serieuzer namen zouden ze dit niet durven zeggen. In 112:4 staat En niemand is met Hem te vergelijken. Door te stellen dat God groter is, wordt Hij vergeleken terwijl Hij niet te vergelijken is. 

*****
De grootste, Allah swt zegt ook sub7anRabbie al a3la; verheven is uw Heer de Allerhoogste.......Zoek maar in de Koran......

Hierover kan nog lang doorgediscussieerd worden. Maar het feit dat God zichzelf herhaaldelijk El Kabeer (De Grote) noemt [iv] geeft onomstotelijk aan dat Hem als groter betitelen een blasfemie is. Want als Hij groter is, is Hij niet meer d Grote, maar zijn anderen groot en Hij is groter dan zij. Een ontkenning dus van wat God over Zichzelf zegt. Hij is de enige die groot is, alle anderen zijn klein. God noemt Zichzelf nrgens groter. Als Hij dat niet doet, wie zijn wij dan om dat wel te doen? Kennen wij God beter dan Hij Zichzelf kent? Rommelen met de namen van God is een zwaar vergrijp:

******
Leer aub eerst Arabisch dit is zielig, jou hele fabeltje....Hij is de grootste......niet " is groter." 

7:180 God komen de mooiste namen toe. Roept Hem daarmee aan en laat hen maar die van Zijn namen afwijken; aan hen zal worden vergolden wat zij deden.

Akbar is niet een van de mooiste namen van God. Hij noemt Zichzelf nergens zo en Hem toch als zodanig beschrijven is afwijken van Zijn namen.

*****
Jij wijkt af van de sunna van de Profeet asws.....ik zal later mn reply afmaken........ Reageer maar alvast effe.....

----------


## Mouzie

Assalaam Oe Aleikoem Warahmatoe Allahi Wabarakaatoehoe,

Jazaak Allahoe Waghairen Eghi Ridouan,

Wellahi ik was vanaf vanochtend bezig om de contradicties en eigen meningen uit het geheel te halen. Elhemdoelileh heb je dit al perfect gedaan. 

Verder viel me op dat de vertalingen van de ayaa's niet altijd kloppend zijn van mister Zorro (maar dat is begrijpelijk als je geloofwaardig wil overkomen).

Nogmaals Jazaak Allah Ridouan.

Wassalaam Oe Aleikoem

Mouzie

----------


## Ridouan

De Shahada
In de oproep tot het gebed wordt de Shahada (Getuigenis) gedaan. Deze deugt van geen kanten. 

*****
Het enige wat niet deugt is jouw kennisniveau van de Koran, Arabische taal etc. Ik zal het je weer laten zien. 

Over het eerste stuk kan nog doorgediscussieerd worden. Ik getuig dat er geen god is dan God. Tegenover wie wordt hier getuigd? Tegenover God zelf? Als het tegenover de ongelovigen is kan het nog wel volgens de Koran in 21:56.

*****
La 7awla wala qawata Illah billah........" Ik getuig dt er geen God dan God is" ? Ik getuig dat er geen God(heid) is dan Allah !!!!! Zoals je ( hoop ik ) weet hadden de Arabieren meerdere goden,naast Allah.......Heb je ooit weleens de Koran opengeslagen ? Lees en leer:

3:18. Allah getuigt, dat er geen God is dan Hij en de engelen en degenen, die kennis bezitten, getuigen dit eveneens, handhavende de rechtvaardigheid: er is geen God dan Hij, de Almachtige, de Alwijze. 

19. Gewis, de ware godsdienst voor Allah is de Islam. En degenen, aan wie het Boek was gegeven, verschilden eerst onderling uit afgunst, nadat kennis tot hen was gekomen. En wie de tekenen van Allah verwerpt, (wete) dat Allah vlug is in het verrekenen. 

20. En zeg wanneer zij met u redetwisten: "Ik, en degenen die mij volgen hebben zich aan Allah onderworpen." En zeg tot degenen aan wie het Boek is gegeven en tot de onwetenden: "Hebt gij u onderworpen?" Als zij zich onderwerpen, dan zijn zij op de rechte weg, maar indien zij zich afwenden, dan is uw plicht slechts de duidelijke verkondiging ervan; en Allah ziet zijn dienaren. 

Moeten de engelen getuigen t.o.v de ongelovigen ? Wie zijn degenen die kennis bezitten.....?

en......

3.81 En toen Allah met de profeten een verbond sloot, zeide Hij: "Voorwaar, Ik heb u het Boek en de Wijsheid geschonken en daarna zal een boodschapper tot u komen, vervullend hetgeen bij u is, in hem zult gij geloven en hem zult gij helpen." En Hij zeide: "Hebt gij bekrachtigd en daarmede Mijn verbond aanvaard?" Zij antwoordden: "Wij bekrachtigen het." Hij zeide: "Getuigt dan en Ik ben met u onder de getuigen." 

en.....

4:134. Wie de beloning dezer wereld verlangt - bij Allah is de beloning dezer wereld en van de volgende en Allah is Alhorend, Alziend. 

135. O, gij die gelooft, weest voorstanders der rechtvaardigheid, getuigen voor Allah, zelfs al was het tegen uzelf, of ouders en verwanten. Hetzij rijk of arm, Allah is beter dan beiden. Volgt niet de begeerten, opdat gij niet onrechtvaardig zult zijn. En als gij de waarheid omzeilt of er u van afwendt, Allah is goed op de hoogte van wat gij doet. 

136. O gij die gelooft, gelooft in Allah en Zijn boodschapper en in het Boek dat Hij Zijn boodschapper heeft geopenbaard, en in het Boek, dat Hij voordien openbaarde. En wie Allah en Zijn engelen en Zijn Boeken en Zijn boodschappers en de laatste Dag verwerpt, is waarlijk ver afgedwaald. 

Hopelijk duidelijk genoeg voor jou..... 

Maar het tweede deel is zeker niet goed. 

******
Het eerste deel zat je dus al fout.......... 

Ik getuig dat Mohammed Gods gezant is Ook hier geldt de vraag tegenover wie wordt hier getuigd? Tegenover God die hem zelf als gezant heeft gekozen of tegenover de ongelovigen? 

******
Die vraag verzin je nu......Maar ik zal je een uitleg geven waar je niet omheen kan..... 

Maar het feit dat alleen Mohammed wordt genoemd is weer een duidelijk geval van de ene gezant van God boven een ander verkiezen wat de gelovige niet doet volgens de volgende ayat:

2:136: Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Isaak, Jakob en de stammen werd neergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons.

2:285: Deze boodschapper gelooft in hetgeen hem van zijn Heer is geopenbaard en ook de gelovigen, allen geloven in God, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken en Zijn boodschappers."Wij maken geen verschil tussen Zijn boodschappers"; en zij zeiden: "Wij hebben gehoord en gehoorzaamd, Heer, wij vragen U vergiffenis en tot U is de terugkeer."

3:84 Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons werd geopenbaard en hetgeen werd geopenbaard aan Abraham, Ismal, Isaak, Jakob, en de stammen en hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus en de profeten door hun Heer werd gegeven. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen wie dan ook van hen. Aan Hem alleen onderwerpen wij ons.

4:150-152 Degenen die God en Zijn boodschappers verwerpen en onderscheid wensen te maken tussen God en Zijn boodschappers, zeggende: "Wij geloven in sommige en niet in andere," zij willen een tussenweg volgen. Dezen zijn inderdaad de ongelovigen en Wij hebben voor de ongelovigen een vernederende straf bereid. En degenen, die in God en al Zijn boodschappers geloven en geen onderscheid tussen wie dan ook maken, dezen zijn het, wie Hij spoedig hun beloning zal geven; God is Vergevend, Barmhartig.

*****
Zucht. Jij kent het verschil niet tussen shari3ah en 3aqidah.....Wij zijn verplicht te GELOVEN in alle profeten en boodschappers a.s.....In de Boeken van Allah swt.....De engelen...De Laatste Dag....De Voorbeschikking....Jij zegt dat er geen onderscheid is tussen Profeten en Boodschappers......Ik zeg van wel, niet in het geloven erin, maar er is zeker een verschil.....ik zal er een aantal aangegeven.....
Allereerst is elke Boodschapper as ook een Profeet as.....Allah swt zegt....

17.55 En uw Heer kent het best al hetgeen in de hemelen en op aarde is. En Wij hebben sommige profeten boven de anderen doen uitmunten en aan David hebben Wij Zaboer (de Psalmen) geschonken. 

Oke nu over Mohammed asws; verschillen met andere Boodschappers/ profeten.....:

1) De engelen, geschapen PUUR voor aanbidding voor Allah swt doen smeekbeden voor Mohammed asws.....Daarnaast zijn wij als moslim VERPLICHT hem zegeningen te geven.....

33:56. Allah en Zijn engelen zenden zegeningen over de profeet. O, gij die gelooft, zendt zegeningen over hem en wenst hem vrede met alle eerbied toe. 

2) De roem van de Profeet asws is verhoogt door Allah swt.

94:1. Hebben Wij uw borst niet voor u verruimd? 

2. En uw last niet van u weggenomen? 

3. Die uw rug bezwaarde? 

4. En uw roem niet verheven? 

Is de roem van de Profeet asws nu niet overal in de Wereld bekend ? Bij gelovigen en ongelovigen ? Qua:

-boodschap
-gewoontes
-geschiedenis van zijn persoon
-beschaving
-etc.

3) Mohammed asws is het ZEGEL der Profeten, lees ook in dit kader 17:55.....Wij moeten hem asws volgen, omdat hij asws de Koran kreeg geopenbaard en we moeten geloven in ALLE profeten as.

33.40 Mohammed is niet de vader van n uwer mannen, maar de boodschapper van Allah en het zegel der profeten; Allah heeft kennis van alle dingen. 

4) Er zijn sowieso verschillen tussen Mohammed asws en andere Proften, bv. Isa as die als kind sprak etc.

5) Mohammed asws is de enige die een Boek, de Koran, in het Arabisch geopenbaard kreeg....

41.44 Indien Wij deze Koran in een vreemde taal hadden gegeven, zouden zij zeker hebben gezegd: "Waarom zijn zijn verzen niet duidelijk gemaakt? Is Arabisch en niet-Arabisch gelijk?" Zeg: "Het is een leiding en een genezing voor de gelovigen." Maar de ongelovigen hebben doofheid in hun oren en het is duister voor hen. Zij worden aangeroepen vanaf een verre plaats. 

42.7 Zo hebben Wij u de Koran in het Arabisch geopenbaard, opdat gij de Moeder der steden (Makka) en al het omringende moogt waarschuwen; dus waarschuwt (hen) voor de Dag der Verzameling waaromtrent geen twijfel is. Een deel zal in het paradijs zijn, en een ander deel in het laaiend Vuur.

6. De Profeet asws kon vergiffenis vragen aan Allah swt voor de gelovigen.....

5. En wanneer er tot hen wordt gezegd: "Komt, de boodschapper van Allah zal voor u om vergiffenis vragen," dan wenden zij hun hoofd af en gij ziet hen zich hoogmoedig terugtrekken.

----------


## Ridouan

[COLOR=green]Nu over getuigen in algemene zin....:

1) Het getuigen van Allah swt gebeurde altijd al.....Ook in de tijd van Isa as...

3:52. Toen Jezus hun (der Isralieten) ongeloof bemerkte, zeide hij: "Wie zullen mijn helpers zijn terwille van Allah?" De discipelen antwoordden: "Wij zijn de helpers van Allah. Wij geloven in Allah. En getuigt gij dat wij Moslims zijn." 

53. "Onze Heer, wij geloven in hetgeen Gij hebt geopenbaard en volgen deze boodschapper. Schrijf ons onder hen die getuigen." 

2) Zoals ik in het begin liet zien is getuigen dat ..." Er geen God(heid ) is dan Allah" iets wat door de Engelen, Profeten as en mensen ( die geloven ) gedaan wordt.....

3) Allah swt getuigd dat Mohammed asws zijn boodschapper asws is !!!!

48.29 Mohammed is de boodschapper van Allah...................
En zij, die met hem zijn, zijn hard tegen de ongelovigen en zachtmoedig onder elkander. Gij ziet hen zich buigen en nederwerpen (in gebed), Allah's genade en Zijn welbehagen zoekende - Op hun aangezicht zijn de sporen van het zich ter aarde werpen. Dit is hun beschrijving in de Torah. En hun beschrijving in het Evangelie is als het zaad van koren, dat zijn scheut uitspruit, en dien versterkt, waardoor zij dik wordt en op eigen stengel komt te staan, tot vreugde der zaaiers en woede der ongelovigen. Allah heeft aan de gelovigen die goede werken doen, vergiffenis en een grote beloning beloofd.

en.....

33.40 Mohammed is niet de vader van n uwer mannen, maar de boodschapper van Allah en het zegel der profeten; Allah heeft kennis van alle dingen. 

4)De vraag blijft over, werd er getuigd tijdens het leven van de Profeet asws....?

Het antwoord is terug te vinden in de Koran:

63:1. Wanneer de huichelaars tot u komen, zeggen zij: "Wij getuigen dat gij inderdaad de boodschapper van Allah zijt." Allah weet dat gij Zijn boodschapper zijt, en Allah getuigt dat de huichelaars inderdaad leugenaars zijn. 

2. Zij hebben hun eden tot een schild gemaakt; zo leiden zij mensen van Allah's weg af. Hetgeen zij doen is zeker slecht. 

M.a.w er werd getuigd van Mohammeds asws zijn boodschapperschap.......Aangezien er geen aya is dat dat verbied of tegenspreekt ga ik weer van het volgende principe uit......

5:3......Heden zullen de ongelovigen aan uw godsdienst wanhopen. Vreest dus niet hen, maar Mij. Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen.

Er werd in de tijd van de Profeet asws getuigd, er is geen verbod daarop ingesteld, dus geldt dit tot de Dag des Oordeels.....Mijn tip is daarom lees de Koran i.p.v montheist.nl........Dat wij getuigen van Mohammed asws zijn gezantschap, is niets minder van het bevestigen van het volgende aya:

3:31. Zeg: "Indien gij Allah liefhebt, volgt mij, Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig." 

Je kunt wa ashadoe ana Mohammedan Rassoeroelah ook vertalen als...." er is niets dat buiten/ na de Koran gevolgd mag worden dan Mohammed asws" .......

----------


## Ridouan

Zacht en hard
Zoals hierboven al is aangegeven doen de aanhangers van Hadith hun Salaat nooit goed. 

******
Jij wel ? Zonder bewijzen niets, stiekem pikken van hadieths en dan zgn. een logische redenering gebruiken ervoor.....

17:110 Zeg: Roept God of roept de Erbarmer aan. Waarmee jullie ook aanroepen, Hij heeft de mooiste namen. En spreek niet luid bij je Salaat en fluister daarbij ook niet, en zoek er een weg tussen. De hele Salaat moet dus met een gematigde toon verricht worden. Niet stukjes hard en andere stukjes zacht.

********
Nogmaals weet jij waarneer dit vers geopenbaard werd ? De aanleiding etc ?

De wustaa Salaat
Veel mensen concluderen uit de volgende aya in het Arabisch dat er een middelste Salaat is:

2:238 Houdt jullie aan de Salaats en de Salaat is centraal. En staat onderdanig voor God.

Er staat in het Arabisch (transcriptie): wa_ssalaatil_wustaa Dit kan op twee manieren genterpreteerd worden:

1- en de wustaa Salaat

2-  en de Salaat is wustaa

De definitie van wustaa hangt af van hoe de aya genterpreteerd wordt. Bij de eerste variant betekent het middelste, bij de tweede centraal. Ik heb voor de tweede gekozen omdat ik de eerste niet geldig vond. Daar heb ik twee redenen voor.

Ten eerste staat er in het begin van de aya Houdt jullie aan de Salaats Salaats is een vernederlandste vorm van Salawaat wat het meervoud van Salaat is. Als er staat dat de gelovige zich moet houden aan de Salaats, houdt dat per definitie ook een eventuele middelste Salaat in. Dan is het onzinnig om die middelste apart te noemen.

Ten tweede wordt een derde Salaat verder nergens bevestigd. In 11:114 wordt duidelijk gemaakt wanneer de Salaat verricht moet worden. In deze aya worden twee tijdstippen genoemd, niet drie.

11:114 En verricht de Salaat beide randen van de dag en de nabijheid van de nacht. De goede daden verdrijven de slechte. Dat is een vermaning voor hen die gedenken.

*****
Verkeerde vertaling: deze is goed:

11.114 Houd het gebed aan de twee uitersten van de dag en gedurende de eerste uren van de nacht. Voorzeker, goede werken verdrijven kwade werken. Dit is een aanmaning voor degenen die er lering uit trekken

Sterker nog, 24:58 is definitief bewijs tegen een middelste Salaat, althans als die overdag plaats zou moeten vinden.

24:58 O jullie die geloven! Laat degenen die jullie rechterhand bezit en zij die nog niet de puberteit bereikt hebben drie keer jullie toestemming vragen: voor de Salaat van de dageraad (Salaat el-Fajr), wanneer jullie je kleren afleggen op de middag en na de Salaat van de avond (Salaat el-3isha), drie momenten van privacy voor jullie. Buiten deze tijden is het noch voor jullie noch voor hen een overtreding met elkaar om te gaan. Zo verduidelijkt God voor jullie de ayat; en God is wetend, wijs.

Een midden ligt per definitie tussen twee punten in. Deze twee punten worden in 24:58 genoemd; namelijk de Fajr en de 3isha. Het midden van die periode is wanneer de zon op zijn hoogste punt staat. Dit is wanneer de aanhangers van Hadith en Soenna hun Dhuhr Salaat doen. Deze aya heeft het over het afleggen van kleding op dat tijdstip (eddhaheera). Er wordt op geen enkele manier verwezen naar een Salaat die omstreeks die tijd plaats zou moeten vinden of hebben gevonden. Enige optie is te stellen dat die middelste Salaat tussen zonsondergang en zonsopgang verricht zou moeten worden, dus precies in het midden van de nacht (dat is overigens niet 24:00). Maar ook deze optie wordt verder nergens bevestigd.

******
En jumu3a op welk tijdstip vind die plaats ? Jussef komt tot 3 keer per dag en Nabil tot 5, ra ra hoe komt dat.........

Om bovenstaande redenen vind ik de eerste interpretatie van 2:238 niet geldig. De tweede interpretatie is de enige die kan gelden wanneer de rest van de Koran in achting wordt genomen. De traditionele vertaling van  en vooral de middelste is helemaal onzinnig omdat het woord vooral er simpelweg niet staat. Er is ook geen precedent uit de Koran te halen die rechtvaardigt dat zo een constructie op die manier genterpreteerd moet worden.

******
Allereerst raar dat jij maar 2 tijdstippen noemt........Allah swt zegt in de Koran:

4.101 En wanneer gij door het land reist, zal het voor u geen zonde zijn het gebed te bekorten, als gij vreest dat degenen, die niet geloven u last zullen veroorzaken. Voorwaar, de ongelovigen zijn een openlijke vijand voor u. 

4.102 En wanneer gij in hun midden zijt en het gebed voor hen leidt, laat een deel hunner bij u staan en hun wapenen meenemen. En wanneer zij hun prostratie hebben verricht, laat hen achter u gaan en laat die andere groep, die nog niet gebeden heeft naar voren komen en met u bidden en laat hen hun afweermiddelen en wapenen medenemen. De ongelovigen wensen, dat gij onachtzaam wordt op uw wapenen en uw bagage, zodat zij u plotseling overvallen. En als gij uw wapenen opzij legt indien de regen u stoort, of indien gij ziek zijt, zal dat voor u geen zonde zijn. Maar gij dient uw afweermiddelen steeds mede te nemen. Voorzeker, Allah heeft voor de ongelovigen een vernederende straf bereid. 

Dus men vocht en reisde alleen s'nachts of vroeg in de ochtend ? Lees de geschiedenis van de islam maar na......

11.114 Houd het gebed aan de twee uitersten van de dag en gedurende de eerste uren van de nacht. Voorzeker, goede werken verdrijven kwade werken. Dit is een aanmaning voor degenen die er lering uit trekken. 

Jou vertaling was dus gaar.........dit zijn er al 3........Twee uitersten en begin van de nacht. Begin van de dag: Fajr, eind van de dag; begin van de avond maghrb....Eerste uren van de nacht 3isha, die meestal een uur, 1,5 na maghrb is....Voordat je gaat gillen, het was een sunna om de tijd van 3isha uit te stellen zodat de moskee gevuld werd........

Conclusie
Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. 

*****
Extra bewijs:

17.79 Blijf gedurende een deel van de nacht vrijwillig wakker (voor het gebed). Waarschijnlijk zal uw Heer u een verheven rang verschaffen. 

Je " kunt" dus al meer dan 3 keer..... Laat staan:

62.9 O, gij die gelooft! Wanneer op Vrijdag de oproep tot het gebed is uitgezonden, haast u dan Allah gedachtig te zijn en verlaat de handel. Dit is beter voor u indien gij het weet. 

Welke tijd is dit gebed ? S' nachts of s' ochtends ?

En:

73.20 Waarlijk uw Heer weet dat gij bijna twee-derde van de nacht staat (te bidden), somsdehelft of ook wel een derde er van, en eveneens doet dit een deel van degenen die met u zijn. En Allah bepaalt de maat van dag en nacht. Hij weet, dat gij het niet kunt volhouden, en daarom heeft Hij Zich in barmhartigheid tot u gewend. Zegt dan zoveel van de Koran op als u gemakkelijk valt. Hij weet dat er enigen onder u ziek kunnen zijn, en anderen op reis door het land trekken, zoekende naar Allah's genade, en weer anderen strijdend voor Allah's zaak. Zegt er dus zoveel van (de Koran) op, als u gemakkelijk valt en onderhoudt het gebed, en betaalt de Zakaat, en sluit met Allah een goede lening. En wat goeds gij voor u uitzendt, gij zult betere en grotere beloning bij Allah vinden. En zoekt vergiffenis van Allah, voorwaar, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol. 


Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. 

*****
Niet dus.....maar okee....

De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden.

*****
Waar staat dat in de Koran ? 

De Salaat mag niet in dronkenschap verricht worden. Voordat de Salaat verricht wordt, moet de gelovige zich ritueel reinigen. 

*******
Als niets de reinheid verbroken heeft....

Normaal gesproken moet het volgende gebeuren: het gezicht en de handen tot de ellebogen wassen en het hoofd en de voeten tot de enkels vegen. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch.

*****
Traditionele islam is niet altijd goed, maar jij en je sekte dwalen.....

Zo niet weerleg het maar, of roep je slaafje Jussef....

 :knipoog:  Moge Allah swt jou leidden.

Mijn conclusie:

Totaal 0 komma 0 % kennis van het Arabisch
De geschiedenis
De Koran
Hypocriet; zelf om bewijs uit de Koran vragen, maar zelf het vaak niet gebruiken......Suc6 met je reply ( zal wel weer niet )....

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Mouzie_ 
> *Assalaam Oe Aleikoem Warahmatoe Allahi Wabarakaatoehoe,
> 
> Jazaak Allahoe Waghairen Eghi Ridouan,
> 
> Wellahi ik was vanaf vanochtend bezig om de contradicties en eigen meningen uit het geheel te halen. Elhemdoelileh heb je dit al perfect gedaan. 
> 
> Verder viel me op dat de vertalingen van de ayaa's niet altijd kloppend zijn van mister Zorro (maar dat is begrijpelijk als je geloofwaardig wil overkomen).
> 
> ...


3alaikom salam wr wb wm, wa ijak agi......Zorro is nog geheimzinniger dan z'n televisie held.....
3anak Allah

----------


## Ridouan

Joussef ?
Zorro ?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Joussef ?
> Zorro ?*


Ewa ? Joussef, stuur een vraag naar monotheist.........Mischien weten zij het ?  :denk:   :denk:   :denk:   :auw:

----------


## Aicha19

quote: 
Geplaatst door zorro 



Conclusie
Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch. 


 :Confused:  Whaaahhh sooo deze kerel...wallahi.......geen woorden hiervoor....Werkelijk....inshAllah ik hoop dat dit soort mensen het ooit door gaan krijgen dat wat ze denken helemaal verkeerd is.......onze profeet (saw) heeft al zijn best gedaan om er 5 van te maken, en deze mensen gaan dan zomaar in een keer beweren 2 keer!! Echt zwaaaar triest......  :frons:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> *quote: 
> Geplaatst door zorro 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusie
> Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch. 
> 
> ...


hhahahahahahhha, ja dat klopt zuster....

----------


## crazy2000

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door zorro_ 
[B]
Conclusie
Concluderend stel ik aan de hand van de Koran dat de gelovige tweemaal per dag de Salaat kan verrichten. Vlak voor zonsopgang en vlak na zonsondergang. De Salaat is rechtop staand de Koran oplezen of reciteren. Na de recitatie moet minimaal n rak3a en n sajda gedaan worden. De Salaat mag niet in dronkenschap verricht worden. Voordat de Salaat verricht wordt, moet de gelovige zich ritueel reinigen. Normaal gesproken moet het volgende gebeuren: het gezicht en de handen tot de ellebogen wassen en het hoofd en de voeten tot de enkels vegen. Dit is volgens mij de Salaat volgens de Koran. Zaken met betrekking tot de Salaat die volgens de traditionele Islam gelden en die niet in de Koran staan zijn innovaties en niet islamitisch. 

Moeten wij nou naar Zorro luisteren die nergens bekend staat of moeten wij naar iemand luisteren die meeredere keren genoemd is in de Koran???

Je zegt in je Conclusie Volgens mij ?? hieruit maak ik uit jullie geen vaste patroon hebben qua Salaat !! een beetje vreemd vind je niet, want de onderscheid tussen de Moslims en niet gelovigen is de salaat dat staat hoog in de rangement van de islam. De salaat is 1 van de 5 plichen van de islaam en als de salaat dan bij jullie niet bekend is klinkt het niet echt geloofwaardig 


 :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :knipoog:   :nerd:  

Salaam AlIkom

----------

